# Good affordable stage monitors?



## WhiteWalls (Feb 28, 2011)

So, me and my band have decided to acquire a pair of monitors to be able to hear ourselves on stage better as the monitors of the local venues are complete garbage, and the ones that other bands bring are no better, so we're playing with pretty much no monitors every time 

I don't know anything about monitors so my questions are:

What is the minimum wattage needed in general to guarantee that i'm going to hear myself? (i usually go direct to the pa so there's no amp behind me, keep that in mind)
Are there any specific brands i should absolutely avoid, or others that are very good for the price?

We would like to spend no more than 200-250 per monitor, however we can stretch it a little bit if it ends up worthwhile.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 1, 2011)

WhiteWalls said:


> So, me and my band have decided to acquire a pair of monitors to be able to hear ourselves on stage better as the monitors of the local venues are complete garbage, and the ones that other bands bring are no better, so we're playing with pretty much no monitors every time
> 
> I don't know anything about monitors so my questions are:
> 
> ...



For that price you're looking at Behringer...

To hear yourself over a drummer on stage I'd recommend minimum 250 Watts per monitor...

Generally if you go up and get some half decent Yamahas you'd be able to use them for practices as well... I'm guessing you're using modelling for your guitar sound, what in particular are you using?


----------



## WhiteWalls (Mar 1, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> For that price you're looking at Behringer...
> 
> To hear yourself over a drummer on stage I'd recommend minimum 250 Watts per monitor...
> 
> Generally if you go up and get some half decent Yamahas you'd be able to use them for practices as well... I'm guessing you're using modelling for your guitar sound, what in particular are you using?



yeah, i did in fact look up behringer's prices prior to posting to get an idea 
(i never had any problems with any behringer gear i had so i would have no problem to get a behringer monitor)

for my guitar sound, i plug straight into my interface and laptop and use amp/cab emulation plugins, then to the pa


----------



## Inazone (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm assuming that you're looking at *active/powered* monitors, right? Because naturally, they cost more. If the issue is to simply hear yourself, then that's all you need. If you need a "monitor mix" to hear other band members, that's an entirely different - and more expensive - issue to address.


----------

